# RECLAIMED---3 surrendered seniors in michigan kill shelter



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I found this: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Mount Pleasant, MI | D11133Meyara

Fingers crossed for this poor dogs.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*More info*

They are Oden, Meyara, and George. Here is what PetFinder says about them:

Isabella County Animal Control, Mount Pleasant, MI
989-773-972

Oden, Meyara and George were released to us because their owner is moving and cannot take them. All three have wonderful dispositions. Please consider adopting an older dog. 

More about D11133Meyara
Pet ID: 11133 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots

More about D11132Oden
Pet ID: 11132 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots

George is not listed at the same place in Michigan. No info on why.

In order, photos are Meyara, Oden, and all three.

There are several more Goldens in Michigan shelters, according to PetFinder.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, it's two senior goldens and a senior bloodhound:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Mount Pleasant, MI | D11133Meyara

 
















  

* D11133Meyara *

* Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Mount Pleasant, MI *

Large • Adult  • Female 

Oden, Meyara and George were released to us because their owner is moving and cannot take them. All three have wonderful dispositions. Please consider adopting an older dog. 
*More about D11133Meyara*

Pet ID: 11133 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Mount Pleasant, MI | D11132Oden

Return to search results 
















  

* D11132Oden *

* Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Mount Pleasant, MI *

Large • Senior • Male 

Oden, Mayeva, and George were released to us because their owner is moving and cannot take them. All three have wonderful dispositions. Please consider adopting an older dog. 

*More about D11132Oden*

Pet ID: 11132 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shot

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Bloodhound | Mount Pleasant, MI | D11134George

















   

* D11134George *

* Bloodhound Mix: An adoptable dog in Mount Pleasant, MI *

Large • Adult • Male 

Oden, Meyara, and George were released to us because their owner is moving and cannot take them. All three have wonderful dispositions. The two Goldens have adapted well, but George is still unsure about the Shelter atmosphere. A very sweet dog who needs to be assued that he is loved and valued. Please consider adopting an older dog. 

We often don't know much about the animals that come into the shelter. They are either strays or owner surrenders. We put all the info that is available and add more once we learn about the dog's personality. You can visit the shelter and walk the dog on the grounds. You can also interact with the dog in our dog adoption room. This will give you a better idea if the dog is suitable for you and your family. We also have volunteers that work with the dogs daily and they will be glad to answer your questions. Feel free to visit us. You can also call us, we will be happy to answer your questions. 

A dog's time is limited, please act quickly if you want to make him/her yours. Call or come into the shelter to check on the animal's availability. The shelter is really full, please act to save one.

Read Less








*More about D11134George*

Pet ID: 11134 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
*D11134George's Contact Info*

*Isabella County Animal Control*, Mount Pleasant, MI 


989-773-9721


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry - we must have all posted about the same time

This must be the one?:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Mount Pleasant, MI | D11132Oden

Oden, Mayeva, and George were released to us because their owner is moving and cannot take them. All three have wonderful dispositions. Please consider adopting an older dog. 

We often don't know much about the animals that come into the shelter. They are either strays or owner surrenders. We put all the info that is available and add more once we learn about the dog's personality. You can visit the shelter and walk the dog on the grounds. You can also interact with the dog in our dog adoption room. This will give you a better idea if the dog is suitable for you and your family. We also have volunteers that work with the dogs daily and they will be glad to answer your questions. Feel free to visit us. You can also call us, we will be happy to answer your questions. 




*Isabella County Animal Control*, Mount Pleasant, MI 

989-773-9721


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email the rescues for MI, listed here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html

Bloodhound rescues here:
Midwest Bloodhound Rescue
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I eml.d*

I emld. Grrom but is says they can't answer until Oct 12th
That www.grca-nrc.org link is not working.
Also, emld. Golden Ret. Rescue Resource.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen can you call the GRRoM hot line for them:

*Hot Line*
*1-248-988-0154*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Grrom but is says they can't answer until Oct 12th
> That www.grca-nrc.org link is not working.
> Also, emld. Golden Ret. Rescue Resource.


Monday is Columbus Day, the shelter* MIGHT* be closed in observance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I called the Hotline*

I called the GRROM Hotline and left them a msg. about the two senior Goldens and the Senior Bloodhound.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Those poor babies. I'm guessing it would be wishful thinking if they could all go to the same rescue. Anyone hear anything back from any rescues?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I just clicked on the link and it said they are not listed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I am hoping that means they got rescue or were adopted.
I left a voice mail for GRROM for the Goldens and emld. a Bloodhound Rescue for the Bloodhound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*KAREN from GRROM emld. me that the owners decided not to move and reclaimed the two Goldens and the Bloodhound.*
Here is her email:

Just got your message about the goldens and bloodhound at Isabella Co. I spoke with the shelter yesterday, and all three dogs were reclaimed by their owner, who decided not to change jobs and move to Detroit, so was able to keep the dogs. 

Karen
GRROM


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank God!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> Thank God!


My thoughts exactly. I will never understand how anybody could have a dog/cat for years and years, then decide to move and dump it at a shelter.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel relieved, but honestly....is it normal to give a dog to a shelter then take it back? I could never ever....I dunno, maybe there was some kind of horrendous circumstance


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I feel relieved, but honestly....is it normal to give a dog to a shelter then take it back? I could never ever....I dunno, maybe there was some kind of horrendous circumstance


It sounds like somebody under an enormous amount of stress who isn't thinking straight and acted impulsively... and immediately regretted it. 

I mean, you can't be thinking straight if you were considering moving to Detroit.... :uhoh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I feel relieved, but honestly....is it normal to give a dog to a shelter then take it back? I could never ever....I dunno, maybe there was some kind of horrendous circumstance


I often wonder if divorce plays into these situations, where one spouse gives up the pet without the other spouses consent.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

May i ask , why the owner, gave them to a high kill shelter, why not call a golden rescue, this seems strange to me.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Believe it or not, but a lot of people don't know about the rescues. Sad, but true!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Really, if i had to give my dog up, for some reason, i would not want it in a high kill shelter, i would not want them to be killed, just hope these dogs are really safe now, and there isn't phase two, going to happen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensrbest*

GOLDENSRBEST

WE will never know who the owners are or why they took them to a shelter.
It is amazing how many people either do not know about rescues, or are just to lazy to try to find a rescue for their dog instead of the shelter.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Happy for the dogs*

I so very happy for these three dogs. Maybe I'm writing fiction, but I like to think their owner decided life without them was just not an option.

And I just like happy endings.

Lucy


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucy....I like your thinking!


----------

